# cutting small stock at odd angles?



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

I am cutting binding for a ukulele (less than 1/8" by 1/4") at about 44 degrees. That cut is vertical with the thinner edge up. Reason for the odd angle is that the fretboard is tapered and I am binding the end of it.

How do you folks address small pieces and odd angles? I've looked for variable/adjustable miter boxes, etc. but don't find anything I feel confident in.

Blessings!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For that dimension material I would use a sharp knife.


George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*cutting narrow strips using a jig*

There are a few ways to cut narrow strips on You Tube:





and this:


----------



## P89DC (Sep 25, 2017)

I have a miter trimmer, it cuts precisely and repeatably. I've only used it at 45*/90* but there's no reason you can't have non-standard angles:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

will be watching this thread close - been outfitting my shop toward instrument making. made one dulcimer and prepping for my first ukulele. have not done bindings or purflings yet. 


can you cut them square then hand plane or sand the down (to the 44 deg) after installed. my second guess would be a slanted sled that captured the wood as it moved through the ts blade.


can you post pics of this or other instruments you made?


----------



## bfamous (Jun 2, 2018)

Is one end square, and the other end the odd angle? If so, why not cut the odd angle first using a bigger piece of stock and then cut it down to size on the square side?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'm confused .....*



ChuckBarnett said:


> I am cutting binding for a ukulele (less than 1/8" by 1/4") at about 44 degrees. That cut is vertical with the thinner edge up. Reason for the odd angle is that the fretboard is tapered and I am binding the end of it.
> 
> How do you folks address small pieces and odd angles? I've looked for variable/adjustable miter boxes, etc. but don't find anything I feel confident in.
> 
> Blessings!


I don't understand your question. Are you trimming a short length (binding the end) OR are you making the purfling at this "odd" angle?

Trimming the ends at any angle would just require a sharp knife, a good eye, and or a trim guide at the desired angle. The jigs I posted could be made to narrow strips at an angle rather than 90 degrees to the base. 

:vs_cool:


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Here are some photos of what I was working on. I ended up making a Paul Sellers style miter 'box' (Youtube) and, best I could, cut the 44+ degree slot into that. When I dry fit the corners I found that my angle wasn't precise, so I simply drug the angled surface along a finer sandpaper in the hopes that I was making things better.
I did the best my eyes could do and glued it up. Found that one corner was open on the inside so I did the Dan Erlewine (Youtube) superglue and fine shavings trick. And it worked!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, I get it ... finally!*

You were concerned with the tiny 45 degree miters at the bottom in the center photo... right?

If it were me, I would have cut them 1/16" long and sanded them on a disc sander to "fit". They are too tiny to hand plane as they would split off unless you have a 45 degree miter shooting board:


----------

